# Does anyone know anything about getting pregnant whilst on the Pill?



## BeccaBeau

I am currently taking Microgynon 30. If I were to get pregnant, although very rare, does anyone know what would happen? Thanks x


----------



## Twilight

I don't know but didn't want to read and run. i do know however there r people here that got preg on the pill that can probably help you. hopefully x


----------



## philly_bear24

I got pregnant on the pill and when I came of for my week break I didn't get a period (but I usually did, I know some people's can stop on the pill but mine never had before) so I tested and that's how I knew.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

BeccaBeau said:


> I am currently taking Microgynon 30. If I were to get pregnant, although very rare, does anyone know what would happen? Thanks x

What would happen in what sense, cause problems to the baby? Cause miscarriage? 

I was taking pill for months on end before found out i was pregnant, there is different views on the effects. Girl ive spoke to, was told by her doc pill caused her to miscarry she didnt know she was pregnant. Where as my doc said taking pill causes no harm to unborn baby. 
1 major thing i discovered was pill can effect result of pregnancy test why i never found out earlier on.


----------



## neady

lots of my frends got pregnant of microgynon nd i cum of it wen it got to like frend number 5! but i dont no wether they missed any or out. i dnt fink it does much to the bby really just stop takin it str8 away nd get in touch with doctor if u think u r x


----------



## RaeEW89

I was on Yasmin when I got pregnant the first time. As long as you find out that you are pregnant and stop taking the pill then everything should be ok. Continuing to take it could have negative effects on the baby.


----------



## tasha41

If you get pregnant on the pill... stop taking it and all should be fine.


----------



## MUMOF5

I fell pregnant on Microgynon this time around. I didnt come on when my 7 day break came, so I tested and got a very big surprise BFP. xx


----------



## Coley

I was taking my pill didnt miss any and i got pregnant, i realised after i stopped taking it for my week break. As soon as you find out stop taking the pill but it doesnt harm you or your baby. I was on Cilest and the doctor said its 1 in 20,000 to get pregnant on the pill.


----------



## Eyes On Fire

I'm not on the pill but I know my best friend and my cousin both got pregnant whilst on the pill. I would suggest that if you really don't want to get pregnant to use condoms too. Or at least have your boyfriend or whoever "pull out" if you really don't want to use condoms.

Also as far as I know, the birth control pills won't hurt the baby but if you think you may be pregnant you should probably find out as soon as possible via a home pregnancy test or by going to your doctor.


----------



## alibaba24

i was on that pill for 5 years without a hitch if you take it correctly theres not alot of chance youl get pg if you get lazy with it yeah you can and if you do fall pg i dont think it would do much damage unless you took it the whole of your pregnancy then it may have negative side affects
x


----------



## BeccaBeau

MummyToAmberx said:


> BeccaBeau said:
> 
> 
> I am currently taking Microgynon 30. If I were to get pregnant, although very rare, does anyone know what would happen? Thanks x
> 
> What would happen in what sense, cause problems to the baby? Cause miscarriage?
> 
> I was taking pill for months on end before found out i was pregnant, there is different views on the effects. Girl ive spoke to, was told by her doc pill caused her to miscarry she didnt know she was pregnant. Where as my doc said taking pill causes no harm to unborn baby.
> 1 major thing i discovered was pill can effect result of pregnancy test why i never found out earlier on.Click to expand...


So could it affect the test? Would it like show a negative when it could be a positive? Thanks x


----------



## BeccaBeau

philly_bear24 said:


> I got pregnant on the pill and when I came of for my week break I didn't get a period (but I usually did, I know some people's can stop on the pill but mine never had before) so I tested and that's how I knew.


Thank you so much for your comment! Its really helping to hear lots of peoples views, especially people who have got PG and on the same BCP as me. Some people say that you dont get a period in that Pill-free week, and thats how you know. But some people say that you do, which is confusing, cos how would you know? Thanks x


----------



## BeccaBeau

MUMOF5 said:


> I fell pregnant on Microgynon this time around. I didnt come on when my 7 day break came, so I tested and got a very big surprise BFP. xx


Thank you so much for your comment! Its really helping to hear lots of peoples views, especially people who have got PG and on the same BCP as me. Some people say that you dont get a period in that Pill-free week, and thats how you know. But some people say that you do, which is confusing, cos how would you know? Thanks x


----------



## Twiglet

I was on Microgynon for 5 and a half years...took it regularly, then in my November break my period didnt turn up...I took two tests during this break and both were negative. When my period didn't turn up in my december break I tested again and I got a BFP. 

The pill hasnt affected my baby in any way going by her scans...and I didn't get my :bfp: till quite late.


----------



## vinnypeanut

Eyes On Fire said:


> I'm not on the pill but I know my best friend and my cousin both got pregnant whilst on the pill. I would suggest that if you really don't want to get pregnant to use condoms too. *Or at least have your boyfriend or whoever "pull out" if you really don't want to use condoms*.
> 
> Also as far as I know, the birth control pills won't hurt the baby but if you think you may be pregnant you should probably find out as soon as possible via a home pregnancy test or by going to your doctor.



Be careful with this one though! My ex was "pulling out" every time and i still ended up with a bfp! Before the ejaculate they "dribble" (Sorry TMI) ewww! But yeah i got pregnant from the pre ejaculation! Thats where alot of girls make the mistake by thinkin they cant get pregnant that way! xx


----------



## lilies

I was taking cilest for 6 years successfully then fell pregnant on it in april, d'oh.


----------



## Loveit

Does anyone know what the liklihood is of getting preg whilst on the pill? Im scared now, i can't deal with another lol!


----------



## lilies

Loveit said:


> Does anyone know what the liklihood is of getting preg whilst on the pill? Im scared now, i can't deal with another lol!

I was told my pill was 98% accurate....then when I found out I was pregnant the doctor said 92%...lol. Now they are saying 98 again...:shrug: frankly though, percentages 6% between each other make no real odds. 

Personally I put it down to my having issues which affect my absorbing the pill correctly of late (when I get stressed I get IBS symptoms, i.e. diarrhoea, sorry TMI!). 

I had 6 pregnancy free years prior to this so I do not think it is a big risk, but there certainly are people who do fall pregnant on the pill and for many of those, including myself, it is not due to ''forgetting'' to take it, or in any way taking it wrongly.


----------

